# Upgrading to UberXL, is it worth it?



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

I am planning to upgrade to UberXL but i am not sure if it s worth it , i watched couple youtube clips, not really encouraging, i make with uberx between 1200 and 1500 a week, i spend around 200$ in gas , any advise ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Drive fewer dead miles?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

You need to talk to people in your market find an xl driver who works a similar schedule and feel them out.
For my market and my schedule (8am to noon) XL is almost worthless, I went from X/Select to now x/xl/select and I make about the same but am spending a little more on gas. I rarely get XL requests I'd say I get 3 or 4 select calls for every XL call. Plus I hate having more then 2 people in my car anyway. I'd say the only benefit for XL is it surges more frequently then Select and those 30 mile trips to the airport on a 2X xl ride are awesome but for me not that common

However I did work a Friday night from 8pm to 11pm and XL and Plus request were coming in like mad and I made great money in that 3 hours ($125) again though having a bunch of Millennials in my car already tipsy and annoying was,.... well.... annoying


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Duuude.... any 2002+ minivan or third row SUV qualifies uberXL in your area

That's great.

Find out what year Lyft wants, add one year to be safe, then figure out what the cheapest most reliable not-TOO-mortifying option is


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I have a Lincoln Navigator, and I'd estimate about 40% of my rides are UberXL.

However, due to the peculiarities of this particular market, most of the XL rides are groups of college kids trying to get home after a night on the town.

A group of 5-7 will meet up at a local bar, have a few (have a few, who am I kidding? They drink until they are way over the BAC limit!  ) then one will call for Uber.

They pile in and off we go! First we go by Taco Bell or McDonald's so they can get some food, then we drop off a couple here at this apartment complex, a couple over there, and take the last one to a third destination.

And since I'm getting XL $, plus sometimes 3x surge pricing, plus time and mileage... I don't mind one bit!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I have a Lincoln Navigator, and I'd estimate about 40% of my rides are UberXL.
> 
> However, due to the peculiarities of this particular market, most of the XL rides are groups of college kids trying to get home after a night on the town.
> 
> ...


XL surge + multiple destinations is what makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

In my locality, 6-passenger platforms are well worth it when school is in and students want to keep the gang together for a trip from UT or St. Edward's to the clubs for the drunk hours.
I'd probably want to try to get two vehicles: one basic UberX+delivery vehicle that's fuel efficient, and one UberXL level vehicle that's got enough room for 6 partygoers. 
If I had to go with one vehicle only, I'd personally prefer a minivan. While Adieu is correct to point out that old school, body on frame V8 RWD vehicles would be easier to repair & maintain, I'd prefer to squeeze out as much fuel economy as possible from a 6 passenger capable vehicle so that I can do X-level rides as well. One thing that's true of all markets is that there's more demand for 4-passenger rides than 6, and at least in my market I'd rather earn something than nothing with lower fuel costs when there's no demand for 6-pax rides.


----------



## LEO2112 (Jul 23, 2016)

I used to do XL exclusively but have noticed a dramatic drop off in requests lately. Seems everyone is just using X or Pool. Thinking of downsizing to a sedan.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

i would do the same because i bought an XL and only my expenses increased


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

First you want to see if Uber has added the XL option to Uber Black in your market. If they have you’ll not only be competing with other XL cars but the Black/SUV drivers as well. 

When I first went XL it was great, shortly after coachella Uber started giving Black/SUV the option to drop down to XL. Where there once was maybe 4 XLs in an area, there are now 20+.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Tony G said:


> I am planning to upgrade to UberXL but i am not sure if it s worth it , i watched couple youtube clips, not really encouraging, i make with uberx between 1200 and 1500 a week, i spend around 200$ in gas , any advise ?


I went from a Chevy Impala to a Ford Transit Connect XLT Wagon. seats 6 pax and a lot of room for cargp. If the sedan and the mini-van are comparably priced, get the van. I've had 1 and 2 riders that just wanted a bigger vehicle. Yes it is worth it, but not the real expensive SUVs


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

XL is not worth it. Expect X calls if you do morning or afternoon runs. 85-90% will be X calls during the day plus you'll be using more fuel for those X calls. XL shines during events, surge areas and late night drunk runs. X is the way to go for everyday driving.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

on uberxl and lyft plus, it keeps me pretty busy on weekends but pretty quiet on week nights.

Both UberX (on my honda fit) and uberxl/lyft Plus (on my Acura MDX), for every $200 I earn, I will have $20 of gas expense. You will feel like your gas increased so much it's because you're also making a lot more money.

However, Uberxl I can make $1200 in 3 days (21 hours) of driving with $120 of gas.

With UberX I can make $1200 after 1 whole week of driving.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

So in summary, XL is worth it if your willing to do drunk runs on late nights especially weekends. If your're not willing to work late then it's not worth the upgrade.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

rideshare2870 said:


> So in summary, XL is worth it if your willing to do drunk runs on late nights especially weekends. If your're not willing to work late then it's not worth the upgrade.


Basically.........I drive a minivan and only work Friday/Saturday nights from 10pm-2am. If I get 10 ride request in a nite about 3 of them are XL rides.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

streetkings01 said:


> Basically.........I drive a minivan and only work Friday/Saturday nights from 10pm-2am. If I get 10 ride request in a nite about 3 of them are XL rides.


I bet the 30% ride request for XL is probably 50% of income too.



azndriver87 said:


> on uberxl and lyft plus, it keeps me pretty busy on weekends but pretty quiet on week nights.
> 
> Both UberX (on my honda fit) and uberxl/lyft Plus (on my Acura MDX), for every $200 I earn, I will have $20 of gas expense. You will feel like your gas increased so much it's because you're also making a lot more money.
> 
> ...


That is not bad. Only 10% of income for fuel. I run 12 to 15%, depending ride types.


----------

